

United Airlines offers air miles as bug bounty reward - nradov
http://www.zdnet.com/article/united-offers-air-miles-as-bug-bounty-reward/

======
ColinWright
The major discussion was over here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9548053](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9548053)
(united.com)

Other submissions include:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9551237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9551237)
(nbcnews.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9551000](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9551000)
(united.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9548330](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9548330)
(techcrunch.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9546659](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9546659)
(united.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9545689](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9545689)
(thestack.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9544458](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9544458)
(tripwire.com)

------
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9548053](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9548053)

